# One Ugly Dog!



## Blue Tick (May 5, 2007)

Anyone ever see this little critter? One ugly dog!


----------



## Herald (May 5, 2007)

John - I don't find that funny at all. You get a real kick out of taking a photo of me early in the morning before I've had my third cup of coffee.


----------



## Blue Tick (May 5, 2007)




----------



## BobVigneault (May 5, 2007)

Yes I remember him well, Sam was 14 years old when he died, not long after that picture was taken. He had won the World's Ugliest Dog title several years in a row. He was a purebred Chinese Crested Hairless. Here is his website.


----------

